# Name this plant



## featherbottom (Mar 15, 2004)

..


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Looks like wild lettuce. Does it get a stalk with yellow flowers? White, milky sap with bitter taste?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Well, you could eat it if you were truely desparate for greens! It is bitter and tough. And it seeds like mad. I'd pull it and throw it in the compost before it goes to seed and pick up a good lettuce variety to plant. If you want some black seeded simpson lettuce I'll send you some.


----------



## inc (Dec 24, 2004)

brassica. looks like a cultivated variety like daikon. have you dug up any roots?see if it flowers in four petals


----------



## inc (Dec 24, 2004)

plant looks hugh next to that seedling- am i seeing it to scale-foot across or better?


----------



## sundew (Aug 19, 2004)

Db,
Did ya ever pull up one plant to see what the roots look like? I am still wondering what it is! Amazing how many plants that are soo similar to your pic. Did ya taste a leaf? What does it smell like when you crush a leaf.
Will drive me crazy if the plant is not identified!! So please please, someone .....
I'm going nuts as it looks close to my radish, which have large follage as they are fall planted and ready now to eat.

sundew


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

my first thought was poison parsnip but leaves are to rounded. may be mustard or canola. if you feed wild bird seed there are many different weed type seeds in this mix.


----------



## inc (Dec 24, 2004)

poison parsnip might be a water plant- but big important note- the plants related to carrot(fluffy white/green umbel flowers) are very very dangerous to taste.altho this plant looks like a brassica to me.
the ohter plant family to worry about is lilium, especially out west, white or green six poointed blooms.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

poison parsnip grows every where!worse sting than poison ivy or oak. mustard and canola are brassica. had found a good photo id site but lost in the murck of time!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

http://www.psu.missouri.edu/fishel/wild_lettuce.htm


----------



## healing herbals (May 20, 2003)

dbthomas said:


> Hope someone can tell me what this is. It's all over the yard out here.
> 
> 
> Deb, I say wild lettuce, too and this is a great medicinal herb. You can either use the whole plant (above ground), which is what I prefer, or some actually "milk" the sap for a much stronger medicine
> http://botanical.com/botanical/mgmh/l/lettuc17.html


----------



## shorty'smom (Feb 17, 2005)

If you take a bit of the root and smash it up does it smell like horseradish?

I have some in my yard that had cut margins like that. Most pictures of horseradish you see have leaves that aren't like that.


----------



## elle (Oct 1, 2003)

hi it looks like dandelions to me, they have the same kind of leaves and they have small yellow flowers growing close to the ground mostly found in peoples yards,makes a great summer salad or wine..


----------



## OD (May 25, 2004)

elle said:


> hi it looks like dandelions to me, they have the same kind of leaves and they have small yellow flowers growing close to the ground mostly found in peoples yards,makes a great summer salad or wine..


That's what I was thinking--a really healthy, well-fed dandelion.


----------

